# Fox 36 831 RC2 FIT 26"



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Fox 36 831 RC2 FIT 26"

Factory Series 36 831 26 100 FIT HSC/LSC | Bike Forks | FOX

Is anyone riding this fork? Looks really interesting! 36mm stanchions with 100mm travel for a 26" wheel. Hard to find that combination. Seems like it would be good for us. Copy says it is designed for slalom and dirt-jumping. Not sure if that makes it unsuited or not...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry, you lost me at 26"...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

;p 

.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

So Dan, how would you compare climbing with the 29 vs the 26? I'm particularly interested in loose, steep climbs. Of course you might not see much of that.... but if you do.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

ki5ka said:


> So Dan, how would you compare climbing with the 29 vs the 26? I'm particularly interested in loose, steep climbs. Of course you might not see much of that.... but if you do.


26" is dead to me.

We do a lot of loose climbing (12-18% grades). It is not uncommon for us to be able to ride loose climbs more consistently than single bikes.

On a tandem, I cannot think of any reason that I would go with smaller wheels. I actually believe that the larger wheels are better climbing and in loose conditions. I think it makes sense b/c there is a slightly larger contact patch on the bigger wheel.

The argument of sluggishness or nimbleness of the larger wheel (on single bikes) does not seem to translate to the tandem. Or if it does, it is negligible b/c you are already on a LONG wheelbase already.

I wish I still had my old 26" tandem to ride trails back to back and do a real world test. I am relatively certain that we are faster in virtually all types of terrain. But have no way to prove it.

I will say that 27.5 *might* be the optimal wheel size for *single bikes* if you were trying to have a "do all" bike. 29" likely wins on XC, 27.5 might win on hucking stuff and what is described as a more playful bike in tech stuff. For the record, my mtb stuff is all 29".


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Dan, confirms a lot of my own personal experience. Would like to move to a 29 but would also like to get my stoker her own all carbon single. Just gotta figure out how to pay for them


----------

